# Tonguing on clarinet.



## OldFashionedGirl

I've been playing the clarinet for almost a year, but my music teacher, who's a trompetist, didn't teach me how to tongue. Could someone explain it for me, please? I've read some articles, but I didn't understand. I practicing staccato for my next "class". Practing staccato, without knowing how to tongue!!! So Cool!!


----------



## Ukko

You need clarinet lessons, not just music lessons. I'm not even a clarinetist, so can't advise you. Tonguing is the standard way to separate notes. If you are not separating notes, you are slurring them. Historically there are other ways, involving glottal stops and even the chest, but tonguing reigns supreme. The tip of the tongue stops the reed's vibration - and that's all I know.


----------

